# An Apple A Day?



## thejosey (Jun 2, 2014)

I used to mess with photoshop (7.0, wow!) a looong time ago back in college. I used to mainly do abstract art, but then I went to modifying the way cars looked for friends (lowering, changing colors/rims, etc). I had gotten out of using photoshop for a while, around the time CS2 came out. Anyway, I figured I'd try to get back into messing around and doing little things to entertain myself, which isn't hard haha. So here's a simple little chop I did, hope you guys enjoy. Feel free to leave some feedback on it. 

Thanks!


----------

